# Are there content rules for Ports?



## Eponasoft (Jun 23, 2011)

One of my software studios is considering doing some FreeBSD Ports of some of its more popular software and I was wondering whether or not there are content rules for new submissions. To be specific, these are adult titles, and though they are open source (BSD license), I don't see anything in the Porter's Handbook about any content rules, and considering there is deskutils/hot-babe, I can't really see any potential problems, but I just want to make sure before investing the time in figuring out all the Makefile fun.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that question is better asked on the freebsd-ports@ mailinglist.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 23, 2011)

OK I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah!

The FreeBSD ports collection *definitely* needs more "Adult titles"!


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 25, 2011)

There is no censorship as far as I know. Not much into fetish myself but you can always see the graphics/gimp lang/hs-brainf_uck a irc/b_itchx

btw this forum does remove the seven words you can't say on tv so you will have to remove the underscore from the last two ports above


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> There is no censorship as far as I know. Not much into fetish myself but you can always see the graphics/gimp lang/hs-brainf_uck a irc/b_itchx


Neither have anything to do with "adult" material. The first is a graphics program similar to Photoshop, the second is a programming language and the third is an IRC client.

Just because something has a funny name doesn't mean its contents are "adult" material.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 30, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just because something has a funny name doesn't mean its contents are "adult" material.



@SirDice,

Hopefully we can assume that UNIXgod knows that gimp is not related to adult material and that he was just making fun 
Otherwise it would be in the 'adult' subcatagory.

adult/gimp


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 1, 2011)

On the subject of Photoshop: I wish there was something in ports that was actually similar to Photoshop. I've always hated how gimp's interface is all broken up across multiple windows. 

Anyway, I've decided to go through with the plan, something simple at first to get used to the ports system.


----------



## fonz (Jul 21, 2011)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've decided to go through with the plan


Well, keep us posted then.

And dare I inquire what kind of software we're looking at here? Desktop eye-candy? Text adventures? Strip poker? Arcade games a la Larry?

Fonz


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 21, 2011)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> On the subject of Photoshop: I wish there was something in ports that was actually similar to Photoshop. I've always hated how gimp's interface is all broken up across multiple windows.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided to go through with the plan, something simple at first to get used to the ports system.



I remember someone had scripted gimps interface to have the 'feel' of photoshop. I think that was called gimpshop. Though I can't tell you if it fixes the multi-pane interface.

@SirDice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqLMFzEiYww


----------



## _martin (Jul 24, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> @SirDice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqLMFzEiYww



Yay, I learnt a new word thanks to UNIXgod :stud


----------

